# Hardcore Herping, sleepless nights : Episode 1



## Nephrurus (Dec 30, 2007)

Recently I partook in a fairly taxing herping extravaganza. Three nights of road driving and searching in around around Sydney and sometimes furthur afield. 

The first night we went out was a bit of a non-event. Cold and wet, the storm had rolled in as hoped, but with it cold weather. It was not looking good. Herping was fairly poor. 

We did manage to find a few species. 











White's skinks _Egernia whitii_are fairly common in the Blue Mountains. We found this one in a shallow crevice in some rock. 





















Even thought it was fairly cold there was still some frogs about. These banjo frogs _Limnodynastes dumerili_ were found on the track and road out. 

A dam we stopped at on the way home had _Lit. peroni, Lim. peroni, Lit fallax, Crinia signifera_ and _Lit. verreauxi_ calling. 
Here are some pictures of some verreauxi. 











Watch out for episode II.

All the best, 

-H


----------



## scorps (Dec 30, 2007)

nice pics man what type of camera u use?


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 30, 2007)

Awesome pics as usual mate!


----------



## joejurjevi (Dec 30, 2007)

nice pics yeah looks like a camera with 8 megapixs or highter


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 30, 2007)

Nikon Coolpix 5700....... takes photos at a max of 5 megapixels.


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 30, 2007)

Great shots as usual.


----------



## method (Dec 31, 2007)

Thats an awesome little camera you have there, do u ever have troubles with getting it wet in such conditions. obviously u cover up but it seems as though you use it quite a bit  Just wonderin


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 31, 2007)

nephrus = the chuck norris of hardcore inyour face herping


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 31, 2007)

ive only seen whites skinks around the upper colo at lothars love shack
on a day herpin trip


----------



## callith (Dec 31, 2007)

nice photos, look forward to episode two


----------



## mattmc (Dec 31, 2007)

lol @ $NaKe PiMp so true.
nice finds mate. looking foward to part 2 and so forth. 
cheers
matt


----------



## lil_ben (Dec 31, 2007)

awsome pics, looking forward to next episode.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 31, 2007)

awsome cant wait for the next lot of pics


----------

